# One cloudy eye on frontosa



## ebergen (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, 
One of my frontosa has one cloudy eye and it is slightly swollen. The other eye is normal.  He or she is by far the smallest of three frontosa, so the other three should not be bothering him or her. We did a 50% water change on Saturday (5 days ago) but forgot to use the bypass on the water softener, but the tank levels were still ok, ammonia and nitrates were good and the pH was at 7.6, a bit low. The tank is 100 gallons and I have 10 fish in there and 4 fry (that i did not know existed til recently). Most of the fish are very small, minus the 3 large frontosa and smaller frontosa. Any ideas. I'll post the best pics I can. Thanks!!!


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I would say this maybe the result of injury, the other main cause is bad water quality which doesn't seem to be your problem. I'm not sure what I would do I would probably step up to 2 water changes a week. If you have rocks I would remove any that are sharp. If you have a smaller tank I'd probably try it treat it, bit then I would be doing daily water changes as clean water is going to be your best friend right now.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Good advice above- clean water, remove sharp rocks. It's likely an injury that will heal on it's own, but poor water quality can lead to infection. 50% twice a week right now isn't a bad idea.

Good luck!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had that happen in marine fish that don't get a proper feeding/diet. Maybe that's the problem? Try feeding a varied diet, and see if it clears up in a few days.


----------

